# Turkey's National Electric Car



## DarthVader (Dec 27, 2019)

Turkey unveiled prototypes of domestically produced electric car. Battery cap. hasn't been announced yet. Other tech. specs and features looks great: SUV and Sedan models, 500 km range, less than 30 mins to full charge, 100 km/h in 4.8 sec! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCQfoa0CvTw

Source: https://www.carscoops.com/2019/12/new-togg-suv-sedan-are-turkeys-first-indigenous-electric-cars/


----------

